# Back Yard Protein



## snake (Jan 26, 2015)

25 Lbs. of venison chip steak cut up today. Tell me that doesn't scream PR!?


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mmmm. 10/10 would eat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2015)

Dayum, that looks good.

Gonna make any jerky out of that batch?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate venison......But for u Snake.......I would eat it :32 (20):


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Dayum, that looks good.
> 
> Gonna make any jerky out of that batch?



I have some other pieces set aside for that. Problem with jerky is I never get any of it.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2015)

snake said:


> I have some other pieces set aside for that. Problem with jerky is I never get any of it.



I will be waiting for some! Snake makes damn good jerky.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 27, 2015)

That looks great. So are you the processor or do you have it done?

I just made 4lbs of chili with Bubbagumps recipe except I used venison.  It was amazing.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I will be waiting for some! Snake makes damn good jerky.





I just finished mine off last week.


----------



## mickems (Jan 27, 2015)

mmmm. that looks good Snake. chipped deer and gravy on biscuits?  venison club sandwich? what exactly do you use the chipped meat for?


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> That looks great. So are you the processor or do you have it done?
> 
> I just made 4lbs of chili with Bubbagumps recipe except I used venison.  It was amazing.



I kill it and grill it. For me hunting starts with tending a food plot and ends with backstraps on the table. I do it all; it's part of the sport.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2015)

mickems said:


> mmmm. that looks good Snake. chipped deer and gravy on biscuits?  venison club sandwich? what exactly do you use the chipped meat for?



I make my own gravy( Most Italians call what Americans think of spaghetti sauce, gravy ) with a boatload of garlic. Fry up the meat in an iron skillet and add some mozzarella, dump the gravy in the pan and put it in a toasted hoagie roll. Throw some seasoned steak fries on the side and have at it! If you do it right, you should eat so much that you have back pain.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 27, 2015)

One of the very few things I miss about living up north.  I used to be able to kill deer from my porch.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 27, 2015)

My backyard protein, not quite as far along as yours Snake! Soon.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2015)

Stone, really? Had to one up me huh? A bird in the hand and all but I'd trade that pan of meat for just one shot!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2015)

snake said:


> Stone, really? Had to one up me huh? A bird in the hand and all but I'd trade that pan of meat for just one shot!


 I have to take care of these bovines all year round for the most part, they free range in the summer. They are kind of a pain in the ass, but its a pain I'm well accustomed to, and a full freezer at any given time is a plus!


----------

